# Cache IDEA



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

About 10 years ago I thought what if I needed an item while on the road. I travel the road so I keep watch of changing things weekly. So after 10 years I went to retrieve it. Unknown what to expect, all was just dandy. Now what did I use? I got a surplus 155 Howitzer, powder canister, it has a rubber seal and is made of heavy steel with a tighten down dog/leg type method I did put a small desiccate pack in as well as things that would rust corrode etc. I did dip the lower half into bright Rustoleum paint to see it and add protection. I put silicon on the seal tightened down the lid buried it 2 feet below surface in a sandy loom soil. Over the top after bury and before refill I placed a cheap bright dog food bowl over the whole top , edge down. Well short story is when I got home It opened easy ,was dirty, dog bowl was fine and the contents were in perfect order. 10 years in the ground. I think it would go 20-30 years. I don't think (I) will however!, and the area was starting to progress, it was time . But I was amazed that it was in such great shape. I still have a 95 gallon yellow hazmat drum buried, I will wait longer for this one as I have shown my kids were to find it, so if I kick off , OH WELL can't take it with you. What do you use to stash Items?.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I tend to do things on the large end of the scale and installed a 1000gal fiberglass tank in the ground with a stainless steel lid and bolts. I can't say what is in the cache or where it is at but it would be most difficult for the average person to find it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

zimmy said:


> I tend to do things on the large end of the scale and installed a 1000gal fiberglass tank in the ground with a stainless steel lid and bolts. I can't say what is in the cache or where it is at but it would be most difficult for the average person to find it.










The outer shell of the tank is fiberglass while the inside is high density polypropylene.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

zimmy said:


> View attachment 22222










The opening is about 24 inches in diameter so getting in and out is possible for a slim person.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

AH now you make feel like a piker. I do like it thou. My only problem would be undoing all the bolts, I'M a kit'n old.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Well it is for long term storage but all of the bolts don't have to be used, just use a thick cork gasket to seal it and half the bolts or less.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

While hubby was gone; I had someone add three feet onto the interior side of an outbuilding. It is dark inside, so it is hard to see the addition. I used the same wood and painted everything the same color as the rest of the building. Put the peg board back up in sections. Re-hung all the tools that were there. Only different is one of the sections of pegboard opens and I was able to hide a few things along the side of the building. Once you put a bunch of tools in front of it; you can not tell there is a hidey-room there. Oh, and I'm NOT telling my hubby; so, don't you tell him either.


----------

